# Trump Announces Peace Deal Between Israel & United Arab Emirates



## shawn5o (13 Aug 2020)

Trump Announces Peace Deal Between Israel & United Arab Emirates

I don't know if this should be in Global Politics or here.

----

Trump Announces Peace Deal Between Israel & United Arab Emirates

SPENCER FERNANDO AUGUST 13, 2020

Diplomatic relations will be normalized between the two nations.

There has been a big step towards peace in the Middle East.

U.S. President Donald Trump has announced a peace agreement between Israel and the United Arab Emirates.

The move will normalize relations, a big move considering many nations in the Middle East had previously denied that Israel even existed as a country.

The move follows a strengthening of relations between Israel and Saudi Arabia, and will serve to further isolate Iran.

This is a great moment, as it raises the prospects of peace in the Middle East, and makes it even more clear that Iran's repeated threats against Israel will only further isolate the Iranian regime.

This is also another example of how Trump has been more peace-focused than most previous administrations, something that is rarely mentioned:

Objectively speaking, Trump has been one of the least war-like Presidents in US history (rhetoric aside). It's ironic how little that gets mentioned, and how many of the same people who consider themselves peaceful are advocating for more wars.

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1293922803419353088

More from National Post:
In historic peace deal, Israel suspends contentious plan to annex parts of the West Bank
Israel and the United Arab Emirates reached a historic peace deal on Thursday in an agreement that U.S. President Donald Trump helped broker

https://nationalpost.com/news/world/in-historic-peace-deal-israel-suspends-contentious-plan-to-annex-parts-of-the-west-bank?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=National%20Post%20-%20Posted%202020-08-13&utm_term=NP_HeadlineNews


----------



## Infanteer (13 Aug 2020)

This is a good news story.  If this can lead to a peace agreement between Israel and Saudi Arabia, you have a possible inflection point for the region.


----------



## FJAG (13 Aug 2020)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> This is a good news story.  If this can lead to a peace agreement between Israel and Saudi Arabia, you have a possible inflection point for the region.



How much of this is the result of Iran becoming a greater mutual threat in the region than Israel ever was?

 :cheers:


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Aug 2020)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> This is a good news story.  If this can lead to a peace agreement between Israel and Saudi Arabia, you have a possible inflection point for the region.



And, just also maybe, a feather in Trump's cap as an international peace broker right before a big election?


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2020)

The House of Saud and the state of Israel have great interests in common in controlling the more radical groups in the middle east.  And have collaborated unofficially for a considerable length of time.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Aug 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The House of Saud and the state of Israel have great interests in common in controlling the more radical groups in the middle east.  And have collaborated unofficially for a considerable length of time.



And according to the faith the Saudis abide by the  people of Jewish faith were protected by the Muslims at one time. I'm no expert but I do believe I've read it somewhere.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Aug 2020)

Basically formalizing a quiet understanding. The Arab street is tired of the palestinian issue and don't see them doing anything positive for themselves and Iran is far more of a threat then Israel ever was has made such agreements palatable. The realization that Israel will continue to exist and is the most effective counter to Iran and can be relied upon likely more than their Arab partners also helps.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Aug 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Basically formalizing a quiet understanding. The Arab street is tired of the palestinian issue and don't see them doing anything positive for themselves and Iran is far more of a threat then Israel ever was has made such agreements palatable. The realization that Israel will continue to exist and is the most effective counter to Iran  PERSIA and can be relied upon likely more than their Arab partners also helps.




There we go.  :2c:


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Aug 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Basically formalizing a quiet understanding. The Arab street is tired of the palestinian issue and don't see them doing anything positive for themselves and Iran is far more of a threat then Israel ever was has made such agreements palatable. The realization that Israel will continue to exist and is the most effective counter to Iran and can be relied upon likely more than their Arab partners also helps.



It seems like it's more than just a quiet understanding:


The UAE and Israel: More than a marriage of convenience

Warming ties between the two countries largely rest on a shared vision over the securitisation of political Islam

https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/uae-israel-ties-more-marriage-convenience


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Aug 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> How much of this is the result of Iran becoming a greater mutual threat in the region than Israel ever was?
> 
> :cheers:



The old proverb applies: "_The enemy of my enemy, is my friend_".


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Aug 2020)

Wait... I thought Trump was an antisemite and islamiphobe.  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Ralph (14 Aug 2020)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Wait... I thought Trump was an antisemite and islamiphobe.  :Tin-Foil-Hat:



Don't fret. He's got room in his heart to hate people of all creeds, colours, religions, and orientations.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Aug 2020)

This just in: Trump threatens livelihood of hundreds of Molotov cocktail manufacturers in Middle East.


----------



## RangerRay (14 Aug 2020)

https://thebulwark.com/trump-tries-to-grab-credit-for-israel-uae-deal/

Trump Tries to Grab Credit for Israel-UAE Deal

“The president wishes he could slap his own name on the deal, but Prime Minister Netanyahu did the legwork.”

by TAMARA BERENS  AUGUST 14, 2020

More on link.


----------



## shawn5o (19 Aug 2020)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> https://thebulwark.com/trump-tries-to-grab-credit-for-israel-uae-deal/
> 
> Trump Tries to Grab Credit for Israel-UAE Deal
> 
> ...



Hi RR

It seems the United Arab Emirates initiated the deal. The article below is proTrump, however, it's interesting.

https://thefederalist.com/2020/08/19/what-corporate-media-wont-tell-you-about-trumps-historic-middle-east-peace-deal/

"... on June 12, Youssef Al Otaiba, UAE’s ambassador to the United States, made history by publishing an op-ed in Hebrew in Israel’s largest newspaper, Yediot Ahronot Daily. In the article, Youssef warned against Israel Prime Minister Netanyahu’s annexation plan of the West Bank, and offered a possibility for improving relations between the two nations, stating: _“With the region’s two most capable militaries, common concerns about terrorism and aggression, and a deep and long relationship with the United States, the UAE, and Israel could form closer and more effective security cooperation.”_"


----------



## Navy_Pete (19 Aug 2020)

My  :2c:, but think they both saw an easy opportunity to give Trump/US a positive boost, especially after the car crash that was lil' J's previous proposal for the West Bank.  No real downside for them here, but given how sensitive Trump is to hurt feelings and how directly that has affected the US foreign positions from the White House, pretty smart of them, as he'll be in office for at least another 4 months.

Kind of sad for the US foreign service success to be reduced to pity PR headlines, but glad they are working together.


----------



## shawn5o (20 Aug 2020)

A view from a pro-Israel site



*The Price of Peace: Could UAE Deal Jeopardize Israel’s Qualitative Military Edge?*

BY DOV LIPMAN  AUGUST 20, 2020
https://s22592.pcdn.co/the-price-of-peace-did-uae-deal-cost-israel-its-qualitative-military-edge/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+honestreportingRSS+%28Honest+Reporting%29


Reports that Israel’s historic peace agreement with the United Arab Emirates included a promise by the US to sell Abu Dhabi advanced F-35 fighter jets have led to many questions being asked by Israeli parliamentarians and the general public . The hot button issue stems from the fact that Israel already has an agreement with the United States to maintain the Jewish State’s military superiority in the Middle East. The UAE’s acquisition of these advanced warplanes could result in Israel losing this edge.

More at link above


----------



## shawn5o (20 Aug 2020)

Another blow to the palestinian issue.

Meh



*Assad takes revenge on largest Palestinian refugee camp in Syria*

August 19, 2020

‘Sharp, smooth and brutal’: Syrian dictator has ordered the de-Palestinianization of the Damascus area.

By Paul Shindman, World Israel News
https://worldisraelnews.com/assad-takes-revenge-on-largest-palestinian-refugee-camp-in-syria/

Syrian dictator Bashar Al-Assad has ordered his government to remove the Palestinian presence from the Damascus area, bulldozing the former Yarmouk refugee camp that used to be home for up to 250,000 people, Israel’s Channel 12 reported Wednesday.

The Palestinians, from the PLO to Hamas, are demanding a return. However, Assad decided that the camp will be liquidated and replaced with Syrian citizens, veteran Arab Affairs reporter Ehud Yaari reported.

“The Palestinians are trying to fight for the ‘right of return,’ this time to the refugee camp,” that was once looked at as the Palestinian ‘capital of the diaspora,’” Yaari said.

Located on the southern outskirts of Syria’s capital, the Yarmouk camp was actually a developed suburb with hospitals and schools some eight kilometers (five miles) from downtown Damascus. Before the Syrian civil war it was the largest Palestinian community in the country, with the offices of major Palestinian groups located in neighborhoods named after commanders of different armed Palestinian groups and Arab towns in Israel.

More at link above


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Aug 2020)

I await the protests from the useful idiots at BDS

The Syrians actually gave the Palestinians one of the better deals in regards to a 2nd class citizenship that came pretty close to what a Syrian Citizen got. However the Palestinians love to bite the hands that feed them as many other Arab States have found out. There was a segment of Palestinians that fought for the Regime, I would expect that they will get full citizenship and likley land from former enemies.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Aug 2020)

shawn5o said:
			
		

> Another blow to the palestinian issue.
> 
> Meh
> 
> ...



But that's OK because it's just Arabs beating up on other Arabs, right?  :facepalm:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Aug 2020)

The most dangerous thing to a Muslim or Arab, is another Muslim or Arab.


----------



## shawn5o (21 Aug 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> But that's OK because it's just Arabs beating up on other Arabs, right?  :facepalm:



I don't get it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Aug 2020)

Because the world really does not care much if Arabs kill Arabs, but if the Jews or US were doing it, thousands would be marching, protests, etc, etc


----------



## shawn5o (21 Aug 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Because the world really does not care much if Arabs kill Arabs, but if the Jews or US were doing it, thousands would be marching, protests, etc, etc



Thanks Colin P

I sometimes wonder if the Arabs care about Arabs killing Arabs but after the last few years I don't think so.


----------



## dimsum (21 Aug 2020)

shawn5o said:
			
		

> I sometimes wonder if the Arabs care about Arabs killing Arabs but after the last few years I don't think so.



They care if their sect is being attacked.  

People seem to think that Muslims or Arabs are one unified group.  They are not - there are multiple sects in Islam, the two biggest ones are Sunni and Shia.  In this case, the Alawites (of which Bashar Al-Assad is one) are a sect of Shia Islam, and are expelling Palestinians who are generally Sunni Islam.  

I liken it to Catholics and Protestants but on a larger scale.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Aug 2020)

in descending order of importance: Family>Tribe>Sect>local Political>Muslim


----------



## shawn5o (23 Aug 2020)

*Kuwaiti News Anchor Calls Palestinian Rejection of UAE-Israel Peace Deal ‘Historic Mistake’*

Graham Piro - AUGUST 21, 2020 7:42 PM

https://freebeacon.com/issues/kuwaiti-news-anchor-calls-palestinian-rejection-of-uae-israel-peace-deal-historic-mistake/

Kuwaiti television anchor Fajer Alsaeed said this week that the Palestinian rejection of the agreement between the United Arab Emirates and Israel is a "historic mistake."

"If the Palestinians reject the benefits that the UAE managed to achieve for them, there will not be a second chance. I hope that they will deal with it reasonably and do away with the revolutionary spirit that is not suitable for this day and age," Alsaeed said Monday, according to a translation by the Middle East Media Research Institute.

"I believe that this is a historic mistake by the Palestinian decision-makers," she added.

LINK


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Aug 2020)

Don`t worry the Palestinians will make sure they create a even larger better historic mistake in the near future, it`s what they do.


----------

